# Calling out October 2009 Applicants - 175



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I would just like to find out how many of you who applied in October 2009 (Paper or Online, it doesnt matter) have already got their Visa's Approved (175), or still waiting (like me).

175 Paper Application Sent to DIAC : 2 Oct 2009
Application Received by DIAC : 8 Oct 2009 (Email Acknowledgement)
CO Allocated & Requests for Medical & Malaysian Police Checks : 21 January 2010
Malaysian Police Checks Certificates Sent : 28 January 2010 (Email Acknowledgement)
Medical Check Up Results (Sent) and Received by DIAC : 8 February 2010
CO Requested for Australian Police Clearance : 9 March 2010
Australian Police Clearance Cert Sent to DIAC (Email) : 20 March 2010

VISA APPROVAL : NOT YET!!!

Any idea if I'll get mine soon?... hahhaha...

WBB


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi WBB,

Its the same case with me also. All Documents sent last December & still waiting for the outcome!


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hi WBB,
> 
> Its the same case with me also. All Documents sent last December & still waiting for the outcome!


What's taking them so long?

Whereas I've seen some applicants who applied in Dec 09 already got their Visa approved... This is weird....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have no idea why they taking so long, i even called DIAC last week & they said my CO is still assessing my app and will finalize it soon but donoo when!

Btw what team is your CO from? Mine is Team1


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

DIAC is simply incompetent.



satpal123 said:


> I have no idea why they taking so long, i even called DIAC last week & they said my CO is still assessing my app and will finalize it soon but donoo when!
> 
> Btw what team is your CO from? Mine is Team1


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> I have no idea why they taking so long, i even called DIAC last week & they said my CO is still assessing my app and will finalize it soon but donoo when!
> 
> Btw what team is your CO from? Mine is Team1



My team is Team 5.... I can't be THAT difficult to assess right?... It's not like rocket science or anything that complicated....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Zenji said:


> DIAC is simply incompetent.


The Team01 seems to be incompetent or they are overloaded :confused2:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> My team is Team 5.... I can't be THAT difficult to assess right?... It's not like rocket science or anything that complicated....


Thats true its not rocket science, but we really don't know the true reason. Its really frustrating now


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> The Team01 seems to be incompetent or they are overloaded :confused2:


It could be both....

To add to our woes... this week is Easter... and I bet everybody in DIAC has taken leave and won't be back after another week.... damn


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh man, this really sucks.:doh:



Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> It could be both....
> 
> To add to our woes... this week is Easter... and I bet everybody in DIAC has taken leave and won't be back after another week.... damn


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

No more october Applicants except we both haha


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

I applied online for GSM175 on October 10, 2009. Supporting officer requested form-80 on Feb 01, 2010 and I am still waiting for medical + pcc request from CO.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

born2learn said:


> I applied online for GSM175 on October 10, 2009. Supporting officer requested form-80 on Feb 01, 2010 and I am still waiting for medical + pcc request from CO.


Did u get the CO yet? If yes then which Team is your CO from?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Team04


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

born2learn said:


> I applied online for GSM175 on October 10, 2009. Supporting officer requested form-80 on Feb 01, 2010 and I am still waiting for medical + pcc request from CO.


I was asked to complete Form 80, Medicals, and PCC on 21 Jan 2010. Everything done within the same week.

Then on 9 March 2010, my CO requested for additional information - Australian Police Clearance (as I was a student in Sydney for 4 years 1994 to 1998). Got the Australian Police Clearance Certificate and emailed to my CO on the 20th March 2010.

Now I dont know what else I have to wait for.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

born2learn said:


> Team04



Same goes here, I applied in OCt - 2009. My CO also from Team4, they requested Form 80 and 1221 on 20th Jan which I sent back to them on 1st feb. Since then I am waiting for Med & PCC request.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Somethings is up with team 1, 4, & 5 hmmm


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Somethings is up with team 1, 4, & 5 hmmm


Same here, 

I believe I am from Team 2 (based on the email i got has .2 in it) and its been over a month that after submitting medicals and all, I haven't received any response yet.


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

shakeelahmadch said:


> Same here,
> 
> I believe I am from Team 2 (based on the email i got has .2 in it) and its been over a month that after submitting medicals and all, I haven't received any response yet.



I am from Team 5... and it's been over 2 months since I submitted my medicals and PCC... I'm worse than you


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

born2learn said:


> Team04




born2learn from where you in Pak? I am from Khi. Did you apply via consultant?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Oh man, this really sucks.:doh:


your timeline sucks!


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Mushi said:


> born2learn from where you in Pak? I am from Khi. Did you apply via consultant?


I am from Khi as well but I did not apply via consultant.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Zenji said:


> your timeline sucks!


Ya man, its been like 3 months after submitting Meds & pcc.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

born2learn said:


> I am from Khi as well but I did not apply via consultant.




borntolearn any update/progress?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

No update/progress and I have heard on another forum that DIAC has already reached the target of 2009/2010 so I believe most of the people would get visa in July onwards with few exceptions.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

born2learn said:


> No update/progress and I have heard on another forum that DIAC has already reached the target of 2009/2010 so I believe most of the people would get visa in July onwards with few exceptions.




ops, this is not a good news. if this is true then why INIDIANS are getting visas in very quick time?


"July onwards with few exceptions." please explain it.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mushi said:


> ops, this is not a good news. if this is true then why INIDIANS are getting visas in very quick time?
> 
> 
> "July onwards with few exceptions." please explain it.


Dont know if this is true or not...im Indian & its like almost 4 months after submitting medicals & pcc and still waiting for the grant! :ranger:


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Dont know if this is true or not...im Indian & its like almost 4 months after submitting medicals & pcc and still waiting for the grant! :ranger:


In general his statement is true , we haven't seen any Pakistani getting a Visa from a long time but same goes for many other nationalities who are stuck in same condition.

Infact, I posted a PLE to DIAC about the same issue , let's see what their response is. If it stays like this, I would've to get new PCC.


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Skill Assessment: Java Technologies
01-March-2009: ACS application sent
10-May-2009: ACS approval received
Visa type applied for: 175 (Paper based)
10-Oct-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
10-Oct-2009: Submitted all relevant documents (excluding medicals and police check)
19-Oct-2009: Acknowledgement of visa application
10-Nov-2009: CO assigned (Team-04), requested PCC and Medicals
10-Feb-2009: Medicals and PCC done & sent
24-Mar-2010 : Visa Granted
29-Mar-2010 : Sent for Stamping of Visa to embassy
07-Apr-2010 : Got back stamped passport.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

borntolearn!

is there any progress for October-2009 Applicants?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mushi said:


> borntolearn!
> 
> is there any progress for October-2009 Applicants?


I already got my visa grant and passport stamped.

What is your timeline?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Mushi said:


> borntolearn!
> 
> is there any progress for October-2009 Applicants?


No progress.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

born2learn said:


> No progress.


Whats your timeline?


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

27-OCt-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
20-Jan-2010: CO assigned
No medical and PCC request yet


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mushi said:


> 27-OCt-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
> 20-Jan-2010: CO assigned
> No medical and PCC request yet


Thats strange, normally after CO is assigned, they ask for Medical & PCC. Best is call DIAC & ask them.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

born2learn said:


> No progress.



Did you ever call to DIAC and talk to your CO? if yes so how much time you spent on hold? did they transfer the call quickly?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried to call them a couple of times but I always get busy tone. I sent an email to team email address and next day got their reply that the CO will proceed once the internal checks are complete.


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

borntolearn!

Any progress, call or email from DIAC?

any other news for Oct-2009 Applicants?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

born2learn said:


> I tried to call them a couple of times but I always get busy tone. I sent an email to team email address and next day got their reply that the CO will proceed once the internal checks are complete.


Hi,

Internal checks in Pakistan almost take one year and plus, Its not in the hand of DIAC, until they dont get green signal from our 007 Agencies, they can't do anything, on the other forum I been seeing that May'09 Pakistany applicants who have completed their all formalities are just waitng. So be patient and chill out in hot summer.

Also we cant blame DIAC for discrimination or prioritisng any nationality, If Indians are getting VISAS in fast, its their system which is good enough to work in time, I have seen that a Pelistanian national got 176 in less than one year.

Cheers!


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Mushi said:


> borntolearn!
> 
> Any progress, call or email from DIAC?
> 
> any other news for Oct-2009 Applicants?



Even i'm stuck, i applied in sep-2009, no news yet, all i know is that i have a CO.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Here is a sample email to send to iimigration.
I used excatly this and got my visa the next day
_
Dear Sir/Madam,

I applied for the 175 visa on Date Month 2009 and haven't heard from your office ever since.
Whilst I appreciate that all this takes time, I would like to have an idea of when a decision will be made regarding my application.
I need to know this because at the moment its honestly been almost ___months of not knowing where I stand and I can't plan anything for myself.

Look forward to hearing from you soon._

All the best
Zenji



Mushi said:


> 27-OCt-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
> 20-Jan-2010: CO assigned
> No medical and PCC request yet


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Zenji said:


> Here is a sample email to send to iimigration.
> I used excatly this and got my visa the next day
> _
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> ...



Thanx for the sample mail zenji, but for me to send this email, i need to know my CO's name and address right?


----------



## smgujar (Apr 27, 2010)

i have applied in july 2009 still waiting if it works for u plz let me know


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

smgujar said:


> i have applied in july 2009 still waiting if it works for u plz let me know


smgujar!

did you apply via an agent? from which city you belongs? is your occupation is on MODL/CSL? did you get CO?


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

Any progress guys in July 2010?????????


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

smgujar said:


> i have applied in july 2009 still waiting if it works for u plz let me know



more than a year for the visa !!!!
are ur medicals finalised ?


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

No man, no PCC & Med request yet, all other Docs "MET" since Feb-2010


----------



## Mushi (Apr 8, 2010)

smgujar said:


> i have applied in july 2009 still waiting if it works for u plz let me know




Smgujar!

Any progress? I guess no mercy for Pakis.:focus:


----------

